# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  احم احم ممكن ترحيب

## سكر الكون

ممكن ترحيب  :bigsmile:

----------


## fatemah

[IMG]http://img376.**************/img376/9259/1212424fg4.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## نور الهدى

ممكن ونص 

حياش الله في المنتدى 

وان شاء الله تستفيدي وتفيدي

نرحب ويا هلا ومسهلا فيش

نورتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل الترحيب لش خيو

اتفضلي البيت بيتش اتفضلي

ولو تشرفينا فوق هنا مثبت موضوع 

كم عمرش ومن وين انت

افضل ليتم التواصل

----------


## سكر الكون

اوكي
شاكره مروركم 
الغالي 
ونورت صفحتي

----------


## فرح



----------


## ملاك الررروح



----------


## شوق المحبة

أهلآ وس ــهلآ بكِ أخ ــتي الــ ع ــزيزة مــ ع ــنا ..

آآمل أن تفيدي وتــ س ــتفيدي ..

تــ ح ــياتي ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

{.. آلًسٌلآٍمٌ عًلْيٌكُمِ 
••----------------------------------••
.
.
.
.
.
▫▪××▪▫

  سكر الكون 
▫▪××▪▫


مرحباًوأهلاً بمن جاء إلينا . .
العز تجلى والنور هل علينا . .
بكل حبـ البشر لخالقـ الشمس والشجر . .
بعدد النبضـ فيـ قلوب البشر . .
بعدد ما رفرف الطير وغرد الكروانـ وغنى الحمامـُ . .
نقول لكـ أهلاً وسهلاً . .
أهلاً بك بقلوبنا قبل حروفنا . .
أهـلاً بـكـ لـتـنـثـر/ي حـروفـ الأصـالـة وشـذا عطرهـا بـمنتدانا. . 

. .. .. .. .. .


شبكة الناصرة 

. .. .. .. .. .

حياكـ الله في منتدانا 
بكلـ شوقـ ننتظر مشاركاتكـ وإبداعاتكـ 

.
.
.
.
.
.


••----------------------------------••
‏Sweet Magic

----------


## سكر الكون

شكرا على مروركم الغالي
نورتون صفحتي

----------


## khozam



----------


## دمعة على السطور



----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك أختي الفاضلة :-


*..*.. سكر الكون..*..*


بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...


وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...


وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...


وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...


أهلاً وسهلاً بك...







:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:






بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...


بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...


وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ...


مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...








أختكم







»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد



----------


## حبي حيدري

هلا والله بسكرتنا الحلوة

----------


## اللامع



----------


## غروب 2008

*هلا والله ومرحبابالي لفونا 

زادت انوار المنتدى يوم الشرفونا*

*اهلا هلا وكل الهلايوم التقينا*

*حياكم الباري وفرحت ليالينا* 

*بكل الشوق نقول لكم اهلا وسهلا* 

*تحياااااااااااااااااااااااتي* 

*غروووووووووووووووب*

----------


## سر الوجود

السلام على من لهم في القلب شاني 
سلامن كثيرن ما ينعد بملايين 
بكل مافي في السماءمن طــــــير ......وبعدد ماجا النهار وراح الليل 
بكل شوق الصحاري للأمطار .....بكل مافي الأرض من أشجار 
وعدد مانزل عليها من أمطار 
بعدد مانبت الشجر والورد والزهــر 
وبعدد ماطلع القــــــمر ..وبعدد مانور الــــــــبدر 
بعدد مارفف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمــــــام 
أهلا وسهلا بك وسعداء جدا بأنضمامك معانا....
واهلا ..بك بيننا .. وكقلم ..ننتظر .. منه ..الكثير 
في ..انتظار ..هطول ..سحابة ..ابداعاتك
نتمنى ..لك ..التوفيق .. ومزيد .. من ..التوهج 
ويتمنى لك قضاء أسعد الأوقات وأمتعها معانا بمنتداك قبل لا يصير منتدانا .. 
فمع المعرفة والترفيه نبحر لنصل إلى ضفة تقلنا حيث الأمان والحياة والجمال ..
نترقب مشاركاتك الدائمة ونرحب بك ثانية ..
دمت لنا سالماً ..
أعبق تحية وأرق سلام...

----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## سكر الكون

اهلا وسهلا بكم اعزائي 
الكرام 
هدا من طيبكم 
وشاااااااكره مروركم 
الغالي 
والنور نوركم 
وتحياتي 
سكر الكون

----------


## Hussain.T



----------


## كبرياء

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/32g05636.gif[/IMG]

----------


## سيناريو

**


**


**


*حياك الله.......*
*لقد سعدنا بقدومك الينا* 
*اتمنا لك ان تفيد وتستفيد وتجد كل ماهو مفيد* 
*وان تقضي اجمل الاوقات معنا* 



*فمرحبا بك* 

*في انتظار مشاركاتك الجميلة .....*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## ايات الروح



----------


## الرعب الصامت



----------


## نبراس النور



----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
مرحبا بك اختي العزيزة 








*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم .. وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*
*فأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبا ً له ..وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسماته*
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ... ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*




*(حللتم أهلاً ونزلتم سهلاً)*






أختكم / أميرة باحساسي

----------


## ريحانة الحب

[IMG]http://metsabeb100.***********/ترحيب/ترحيب%20بنات3.gif[/IMG]

----------


## flower

أكيييييييييييييد ممكن ترحيب
أهلا وسهلا بك أختي بين أخوتك وأخواتك

تمنياتي بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## hope



----------


## سكر الكون

والله اخجلني جدا تواااااااجدكم 

واهلا وسهلا بكم 

نورتو موضوعي 

واشكركم جزيـــــــــــــــــل الشكر 

مع خالص تحياتي وتقصيري اختكم....


سكر الكون

----------


## شموخ عزي



----------


## طيف المشاعر



----------


## سكر الكون

يثلمووووووووووووووو


حبايبي على مروركم الكريم

----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## اسير الضلام



----------


## سكر الكون

يثلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

حبايبي على مروركم الغالي 


تحياتي ...

سكر الكون...

----------


## المستحييل



----------


## همسة ألم



----------


## سكر الكون

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو

مروركم وتواجدكم ومشاركاتكم تخجلني

----------

